# TOTAL Outlook 2007 reset to "never been clicked"



## cortexodus (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm trying to determine if there is a way to reset Outlook 2007 to a state where it has effectively never-EVER-not-even-ONCE been opened. The /firstrun switch is not sufficient. Removal of profiles from the mail applet in control doesn't actually make it like it's never been run either.

This is a domain environment and, when clicked the very first time, Outlook displays "Configuring Outlook Accounts" and then automatically jumps from there to requesting the user's full name and initials. No requests for settings, no "welcome", none of that.

I need Outlook to be in that state once again without having to completely re-install the OS and everything else from scratch just so Outlook has never _actually_ been clicked on.

Is this possible? Any help is much appreciated....


----------



## mitch8 (Aug 19, 2009)

Is this what you are looking for?
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/197653


----------



## cortexodus (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for the shot at it mitch but, that article only appears to apply to Office 2k. I found that same article in my hunt for the answer to this question (if it exists). I tried going this route with Office '07 but, the registry key referenced is not the same for '07 as shown for 2k. :-(


----------



## mitch8 (Aug 19, 2009)

Sorry cortexodus the only thing I found on the internet was to delete the profiles, use the first run switch, or just start a new user account. I looked on the Microsoft website they say that when you uninstall outlook it keeps the user data files at C:\Documents and Settings\%username%\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Outlook

You said that you would have to reinstall the OS to get outlook back to a first run state. Microsoft says just to delete the files in the folder and there would be no trace of the user data files. Could you delete the files in the folder and reinstall outlook without reinstalling your OS?

Also if Outlook keeps all of its user data in that folder could you just delete the files in the folder and see if outlook runs like its never been clicked? I'm not sure if this would work so don't delete the folder or anything *rename or backup* the folder if you are going to try this because it may mess up outlook's install. Once again I don't know what would happen so backup or name the folder and try this at your own risk, outlook my not like this and show an error message.

If you are going to be looking around in the outlook folder you will have to be able to see hidden files and folders, to do this:


Double-click *My Computer*.
On the *Tools* menu, click *Folder Options*.
Click the *View* tab.
Click to select the *Show hidden files and folders* check box.
Click *OK*.
I hope this helps.


----------



## cortexodus (Aug 21, 2009)

I have actually ditched the entire application data folder for outlook at the user folder level as well as in the local settings application data folder with the same results. Although Outlook will open in a "first run" state. It doesn't work the same as the very first time it was run. All I wind up with is the welcome screen requesting information about the server or email account you want to set up. I'm fairly certain the only way to make outlook return to the state that makes it automatically detect and configure exchange settings based on the currently logged in user is to completely wipe out the whole freakin OS and start from scratch. It's really stupid too.... :-(


----------



## mitch8 (Aug 19, 2009)

Try Revo Uninstaller it run the uninstall app then search your computer for leftover files and registry keys. Maybe you get it to work without reinstalling your OS.


----------

